# Main > News >  Narc's Tipeee created

## Narc

Hello all,

You are very much to have a Tipeee or a Patreon, which made me want to try.

I just created my Tipeee, on "the Worlds of Narc". 
I will put on my maps, my texts (there will be a completed rpg), and all my future creations.

I don't know if any content will be accessible only to Tipers. In any case, not at the beginning...

Sorry, but all is in French.

The link : Les Mondes de Narc.

----------


## Ilanthar

Good luck with your Tipeee then, Narc  :Wink: !

----------


## Narc

Hello !

My Tipeee has been updated : 
- it is now possible to download all the books of Mana Earth, a complete tabletop rpg
- you could also find the maps I drawn and I shared with the Cartographers' Guild

I also created two wordpress sites :
- one to present Mana Earth 
- the other to bring together my work on Lys, a fantasy world, mirror of the spirit of an elderly woman

All this is written in french.
You will find the links in my signature.

Ask me if I forgot some informations  :Smile:

----------


## Jaxilon

Moved to the News section since it seems to fit here better.

----------

